# Rytera sales positions wanted in some states - Photo Info



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Just wondering what part of Calif. are you going to be dealing in?? please send me a PM.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I can cover AZ . I cant wait to see one of these monsters in person


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have zero experience in the buisness. 

But would like to get involved in the archery buisness. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

*South Carolina*

Like Brad, I'm not in the industry, but if you need help in SC, PM me


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I dunno if you'd hire me for Oregon or not but I must have that bow !!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

stixshooter said:


> I dunno if you'd hire me for Oregon or not but I must have that bow !!![/QUOTE
> 
> I feel the same here. Can not wait to see it in camo.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I just ordered a flat black 60#....
See you in Redding!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I dunno but, when can I get a Lefty in Kansas. :mg:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

OK clue for you all the thread starter said send resume or questions to a email address. He has other things to do than look to see wants a pm from him. You want the job but want him to do all the work for you to get it. Dont think thats going to work to well. I'm not putting anyone down just think about what you just posted and how it would look like to a employer.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

archeryhistory said:


> We are currently restructuring our Rytera sales areas and have opening in several states for representation. The positions require calling on Pro Shops and planning sales areas for the Alien-X and future products in the line. It would be best if reps are currently in the business.
> The response of the Alien-X has been incredible. It is a totally new bow with great performance, smooth draw and ultra light weight.
> We currently have positions available in the following states.
> Oregon
> ...


Please add Ohio to your list!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We are still taking applications and will finalize most in January. The dealers are ordering bows in these states from our factory staff.and will be available in most areas.
Production amounts have been increased to supply the intial response.


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Not a Hyjack*

I just want to see this bow somewhere in Eastern Washington (Spokane area, wink*wink*)

THANK YOU

*End of Not a Hyjack*


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*??*

How about Wisconsin?Would love to see them here in central and northern Wisconsin..:teeth:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

are they going to be available in Canada ???


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

kjwhfsd said:


> OK clue for you all the thread starter said send resume or questions to a email address. He has other things to do than look to see wants a pm from him. You want the job but want him to do all the work for you to get it. Dont think thats going to work to well. I'm not putting anyone down just think about what you just posted and how it would look like to a employer.


I didn't see anybody apply on the thread just folks excited about the new bows.. and TTT ing the thread for Terry

How do you know these folks didn't send a resume' to the email link?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Back to Topic please


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I think what Terry was pointing out with the list is that the state on the list still need representation. The states NOT on the list already have a rep.

I can not wait to get my hands on my alien-x !!!! Please start shipping....please.:sad:


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We will be finalizing many of the new positions after the ATA show


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

ttt for what looks like the best bow in the history of archery . Terry it was a pleasure and honor talking with you yesterday. Thanks Sammy


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I sent you my resume.

Did you get it?


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Who represents Maryland??


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We will go through the resumes during the next two to three weeks.


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*uh oh*

Slippy i think Hatem has our area covered. If you would like to PM him and threaten him he is NOVRUT on AT. LOL just kidding, don't threaten him. He's a stand up guy and a MOD here.


----------

